# Lake Talquin



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and the wife are going to Lake Talquin this weekend. Would you stay at Lake Talquin Lodge or Ingram's? Both are $65 nightly for a cabin.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

are yall crappie fishing?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to bait a catfish hole with soured wheat and try to catch some. I may bass fish early morning and late afternoon.

I found out my aunt has a place on the Lake Talquin. My mother told her I was going and she called me and offered for us to stay there. How could I refuse.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope you catch up some bass. The minimum size is 18" so all keepers are hogs. Good luck and post how you did.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

There are plenty of channel cats out there. You shouldn't have any trouble getting on some. Good Luck!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Some big ol' blues in there too.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Some big ol' blues in there too.


Huh? Never seen a blue out of Talquin and FWC doesn't recognize them in the Ocholocknee River System or Lake Talquin.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I recognize them in Lake Talquin lol. This one hit a chatterbait in a small cove toward damn. I saw many more rolling within 5-30 yds from me, all over 5lbs some pushing twenty. I saw two that I won't even bother saying the size of, without a pic lol (this IS pff after all lol). That cove was thick with blues that day (and I had NO catfish or bream bait!). Only time I've seen them in Talquin, but it was enough to put to rest any doubts I had. This was 2 summers ago btw.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I recognize them in Lake Talquin lol. This one hit a chatterbait in a small cove toward damn. I saw many more rolling within 5-30 yds from me, all over 5lbs some pushing twenty. I saw two that I won't even bother saying the size of, without a pic lol (this IS pff after all lol). That cove was thick with blues that day (and I had NO catfish or bream bait!). Only time I've seen them in Talquin, but it was enough to put to rest any doubts I had. This was 2 summers ago btw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 84330


Thats a channel cat, but there are some serious flathead in that lake if you know how and where to catch them. No blues in that lake.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm mostly a saltwater fisherman, so I'm not gonna argue with ya. So how do you tell the difference between a ten pound channel cat and a blue? I was sure it was a blue (only going by color), but I'm probably wrong. I've just never seen a blue/grey colored channel cat (that I know of lol). Kinda cool actually  That fish just graduated from a decent blue to the biggest channel I've ever caught.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this a blue cat?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*cat I.d.*

No pronouced hump before dorsal fin,anal fin is more rounded than slanted.and the tail fin is deeply forked.I would go with a channel cat.Sure fire way is to count the rays or spines of the anal fin.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately you can't go by colors to compare blues and channels. Below is a video of some channels we caught on talquin, but it's kinda hard to see them. Also below is a pic of a blue cat and if you look closely to the anal fin you can see straight they are as compared to a rounded channel cat anal fin.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Skiff'...so anyways, as I was sayin...there's some big ol' channel cats in Talquin...Lmao my bad


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha it's all good man. I want to go target some flatheads out there. I know that place has to be covered with them.


----------

